
Limits of programming by interface - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/limits-programming-interface/
======
karmakaze
Article misses the obvious solution name the interface for its contract. e.g.
SortedMap can have the exact same methods as Map but has an additional
bahavoural contract. TreeMap may be a concrete implementation but using the
interface is preferable.

